
WhatsApp Is Down - totaldude87
https://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/1309560/WhatsApp-down-not-connecting-checking-for-new-messages-error
======
eganist
[https://downdetector.com/status/whatsapp/](https://downdetector.com/status/whatsapp/)

------
yonilevy
Only four days after the major facebook SDK crash.

------
tcarn
Came on here just to check on it. Thanks for the heads up.

------
intsunny
People are fairly used to Whatsapp being super reliable.

My wife and her friends blamed everything but WhatsApp for being down (wifi,
3G/LTE, phone).

